# Play Sand For Bearded Dragon



## Chriis

hey,

just wondering if play sand is ok for beardies.

i seen some sand in the the petstore "made for reptiles" but is it just the same as play sand?

its far cheaper for 15kg its only 2.49


theres a link to some wondering if tht would be ok?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/part...text%3ESAND.htm


----------



## evilangel

i use play sand from argos for my adults but wouldn't use it for babys

ps tescos have/had it on offer the same stuff think it was 2 bags for £2.50


----------



## Darwin

Lots of people use it for their beardies....I tried it once myself...the drawbacks for me and Darwin were that he constantly got it up his nostrils and in his eyes. He took in mouthfuls of it when grabbing live food (and it sticks to washed greens, ends up in water bowl)...it stunk after a short while cos of the poo and uarates (find it much easier to clean poo when its done on newspaper. Sand looks nice tho...oh yeah the other thing about it that drove me nuts was that it was always getting in the door runners and made a horrid scrapy noise every time I opened the glass...GRRRRR!!

sarah x


----------



## Sambee

Its not advised to house beardies on loose substrates as they can get impacted and become very ill, in most cases resulting in death.

You're better off using newspaper, kitchen roll, rough tiles, lino or reptile carpet (I use reptile carpet - it's machine washable so you can use it again and again, it keeps warmth well and looks nice)


----------



## bampoisongirl

sorry to jump the thread but is playsand ok for Ackies too? xx


----------



## Triangulum

I Have It For My Bearded Dragons. Very Unlikely Risk Of Impaction, As I Feed Outside Of The Vivarium, The Same With Vedge Etc.


----------



## evilangel

bampoisongirl said:


> sorry to jump the thread but is playsand ok for Ackies too? xx


we tried it for a week with ours the viv looked like it had been snowing all the time as she ran though her water and flicked wet sand everywhere she made a right mess wouldn';t use it again for her lol


----------



## evilangel

Meltos said:


> I Have It For My Bearded Dragons. Very Unlikely Risk Of Impaction, As I Feed Outside Of The Vivarium, The Same With Vedge Etc.


 
i put my feed bowls on a slab so the food don't go near the sand


----------



## cazzie

For babies ideally not

Though for adults, you can, i would have one half sand one half lino or something, just because it gives them a place to work the nails down And a nice place to put veggies and stuff, And if you pull the legs of crickets/locusts, a good feeding spot as well, but a few people just take their beardies out to feed.


----------



## Triangulum

evilangel said:


> i put my feed bowls on a slab so the food don't go near the sand


Yeah, That Works Also. I Just Eliminate The Hole Risk Altogether, im Not Saying Your Doing It Wrong Mate


----------



## Cockys Royals

Play sand from argos big bag £2.49


----------



## simon31uk

I was gonna ask this question as my beardie is nearly 5 years old plus I feed him on a raised level same as basking spot is raised sonic might get some play sand as it wont go in his food or water as there about an inch off the ground 

at mo he's got white tiles down and doesn't look much lol

think sand will make it look good, how many bags will I need if there from Argos as my viv is 4ft x 2ft


----------



## xmadxmoex

2 bags covered our floor about 1.5 inch all over.. 

you'd be supprised where the sand ends up though!! our beardie loves to dig and flick it everywhere so dont expect the salad/water dishs to be safe:lol2:


----------



## simon31uk

lol well at least I can try if it don't work out its only a fiver lol

I might change my mind yet lol not fully decided


----------



## Madhouse5

*play sand*

i use it for my pair i did like a crazy paving look got some broken sand stone slabs from B&Q some times free and use play sand in between them works well for me


----------



## graham40

Zoo med escavator clay is what is use with some sand on top. They can dig it and you can mold hides out of it and things. The only rhino is you need a spare viv while you do it


----------



## dracco

I use it for my beardie as well and think it well worth the money .I dont like the sand out of pet shops


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

play sand is no good it dont cost much to get the pet brands


----------



## paulb1912

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> play sand is no good it dont cost much to get the pet brands


I have used play sand for over 2 years now and my beardie is fine.

Only thing I found was when it does the toilet when i am out it covers it with sand and I have to sive it daily.


----------



## MartinMc

I've been using it for years and never had any bother, apart from it getting in the runners, I've run out and can't find any at this time of year. Just getting weired looks asking for it!


----------



## simon31uk

try Argos mate
my local store has it in
could always try them


----------



## reptilehaven1977

i would never use sand on any rep we use vinyl tiles easy clean up and no risk of impaction


----------



## doehannah

We use overturned ceramic tiles (so the rough side faces up) and JUST enough sand to fill the grooves and gaps between the tiles. This way, he doesn't 'sink' in the sand when trying to run and still gets his nails filed down no matter where he is. We also have the tiles normal facing way (they're slate effect) in places for it to look a lil nicer. Though he also has a grass patch made out of short fibre astro turf lol... I *only* use sand because I know my beardie isn't a licker. He's also not fed on the sand, but up on his shelf


----------



## Dannyk79

When you get play sand do you have to dry it out first or do you put it straight in and let the heat from the viv dry it out.. If you dry it out first, what is the best way to go about it ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconis

Stick the sand in the oven and bake it until it dries. That's the best way.


----------



## Dannyk79

Draconis said:


> Stick the sand in the oven and bake it until it dries. That's the best way.


Lol the wife Will love it if i fill her baking trays with sand..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Queenfreak

most of our viv is covered with slate effect lino, then we have a large slate tile that covers about 1/4 of the viv and this creates a 'sandpit' area. We also have wood etc to climb about on. The sand still ends up everywhere. 

I did want to a rock pile in too but worry that the livefood will just use it as a hiding place.


----------



## sazzle

My beardies were on playsand for 3 years, never had any issues, they're on slate/Lino tiles now as easier to clean and maintain, also minimises risk of injury as dave developed a sore on his foot from skidding round in the sand bless him. All healed now x


----------



## sn8ks4life

at work i use Lucky reptile dessert bedding, beardies are from australia so i try to replicate this as much as poss, a soil sand mix is perfect, they enjoy digging so i could never put them on a solid sub I.e tile, lino etc... apart from as babies of course, everyone worries far too much about impaction, ive had leos and beardies on sand and all was fine, if they've evolved to live in/on the conditions/sub then provid it....

just dry the play sand out first, brilliant stuff, made for kids so its got no adittives at all:2thumb:


----------

